# Look out kids, got one comin' through...



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

22 Pounder.
1Z2Y49X60398426968
This one's gonna leave a mark. :tu


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

shilala said:


> 22 Pounder.
> 1Z2Y49X60398426968
> This one's gonna leave a mark. :tu


Wow, you sir don't play around. :ss


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

22 lbs !!!! OUCH thats a MOAB


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

rack04 said:


> Wow, you sir don't play around. :ss


You don't even realize the enormity of that understatement.

Go get 'em, Scott!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

shilala said:


> 22 Pounder.
> 1Z2Y49X60398426968
> This one's gonna leave a mark. :tu


I dont think a mark is what its going to leave. I think a few broken bones can be expected from this one.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Real men bomb in POUNDS that's all I have to say about that.

Damn man, you are out of control!  (It's awesome!!)

Why not take take your aggression out on your blowup doll?

Al*


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

massphatness said:


> You don't even realize the enormity of that understatement.
> 
> Go get 'em, Scott!


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

jebus someone is going to need a new home and neighborhood


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmmm, some newb I hope. Teach them a lesson!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Volt said:


> Hmmm, some newb I hope. Teach them a lesson!


Nope.
It's not Vinnie, either. Although Vinnie would dig it.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

shilala said:


> Nope.
> It's not Vinnie, either. Although Vinnie would dig it.


I dig all things Shilala.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> I dig all things Shilala.


Get a room!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I dig all things Shilala.


:tpd::tpd::tpd:

When I grow up I want to be Scott Shilala........................well minus the blow up doll, he can keep that


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Holy Crap!!!!! someones mail carrier is gettin' a hernia:tu


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

RUUUUUUUNNNNNNNN

stearns


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Thats alot of beads is all I can say. Go get em' Scott...:ss


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd:
> 
> When I grow up I want to be Scott Shilala........................well minus the blow up doll, he can keep that


I thought the life size antonio banderas doll was pretty cool. Sorry southpark reference.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd:
> 
> When I grow up I want to be Scott Shilala........................well minus the blow up doll, he can keep that


You oughta see the look on Spidey's face now.
It's priceless.


----------



## Mikepd (May 26, 2008)

Photos must follow when this warhead detonates, Scott i can only have fear for who this is headed to... 

" Scheduled Delivery: 05/30/2008"


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

HOLY CRAP SCOTT   

What have you done?

22 lbs, have you lost your mind?

Chas


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

shilala said:


> 22 Pounder.
> 1Z2Y49X60398426968
> This one's gonna leave a mark. :tu


I have package envy


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

shilala said:


> 22 Pounder.
> 
> This one's gonna leave a mark. :tu


Last time I said that, I was running for the toliet!:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

shilala said:


> You oughta see the look on Spidey's face now.
> It's priceless.


----------



## a.dickens (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow. 22 pounds. Unbelievable. 

I can't wait to see the destruction when this one hits.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Oh I see.........................you want to change the name of your organization from 20 Men That Ride Like 100 to.......................

*One Man That Rides Like an Army. :r*

Go Scotty Go!!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> HOLY CRAP SCOTT
> 
> What have you done?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I definately went nuts on this one.
It's a fun bomb. I'm excited about seeing it land.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Can't wait !!
Can't wait !!

Scott is an ANIMAL!!


----------



## Mikepd (May 26, 2008)

Hmmmm

* Tracking Number: * 1Z 2Y4 9X6 03 9842 696 8
Type: Package
Status: * Delivered * 
Delivered On: 05/30/2008 12:12 P.M.

And on with the devastation!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice.
Hope he got it. 
Anyone guess who it was yet?
Hint:
I definately went _nuts_ on this one.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Mikepd said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> * Tracking Number: * 1Z 2Y4 9X6 03 9842 696 8
> Type: Package
> ...


Devastation can be found here

Chas


----------

